# BSDV7 - The QD Utopia?



## Shiny

I had high hopes for BSD, but found it grabby, smeary and hard work on my awkward NHB Honda paint. It left the paint surface not particularly smooth and left application marks on my black paint. But the beading is AWESOME!

Somewhere within the 155+ page BSD thread i said that the perfect QD would be cross between CG V7 and BSD. V7 goes on so well, buffs off easy, leaves your paint super slick, but the beading is not so awesome.

Well for those of you like me who don't get on with BSD, is bring you BSDV7! :lol:










A straight forward 50/50 mix given a good shake.

Well it goes on like V7, smooth and slick, buffs of easy and leaves a nice shine.










Just need to wait till it rains to see how it beads


----------



## MDC250

Subscribed, should be loads more threads like this!


----------



## Shiny

Well i couldn't wait for the rain, so have just been back down the garage.

A few squirts of H20 and i must say, the beading ain't too bad :thumb:










Not quite as rounded as BSD on it's own, but much better than V7 on it's own.


----------



## millns84

Looks interesting, perhaps you could experiment with different concentrations. I suspect just a bit of V7 would massively improve the application of BSD without affecting the water behaviour or durability too much.


----------



## Shiny

Can't really experiment at the moment, that was my last bit of V7! 

Need to order some more.


----------



## sprocketser

Guess you r into something here ! Great idea .


----------



## PaulinLincs

Isn't this the fun of detailing. I had the same problem with Bsd so diluted it with 25% Zaino Z6. No more smears. Beading looking great Lloyd.


----------



## James_R

BSD does not leave your paint smooth to the touch does it.

I love the water repellency, but not the finish.
I have been going round the car after a wash with the lightest of spritzes of Werkstatt Acrylic Glos. Leaves the paint super smooth, and upon washing next time, does not seem to have any adverse effect on the underlying BSD layer
I tested the bonnet half and half, and 2-3 washes on water behavious is same both sides.

I might take a leaf out your book Lloyd and mix some Werkstatt with BSD.


----------



## yetizone

Great test  Did something similar with V7 and some last drips of Z8 and worked well. Have some BSD on order so will experiment - have a gallon of Autoglym's QD to play with the BSD!


----------



## Yellow Dave

I tried this today with the last of my diluted demon shine drying aid. I guess the final dilution was something like 20% deionised water, 20% demon shine, 60% BSD.

Application was significantly improved and none of the dragging and smearing I sometimes encounter, not checked beading and sheeting yet.


----------



## vek

good idea,will be interested in how it pans out


----------



## Porta

Will test BSD with some Optimum instant detailer; this is the slickest QD I know.


----------



## nbray67

Great thread and an even better idea to combine 2 QD's together.
I've found the BSD ok to work with but that's because I'm conscious of some of the 'grabby' remarks some people have spoken of.

I tend to apply it to a microfibre sponge, wipe on then straight off with a m.f cloth but I may now try a mix with some spare QD I have knocking about.


----------



## Flakey

I have no grabby ness or streaking with BSD. None whatsoever. But for a test, I will mix it with the BH Auto QD that is gathering dust at the moment iron the shelf.


----------



## ardenvxr

ive mixed it 50/50 with some fk425,seems to have worked well


----------



## Yellow Dave

Water, demon shine and BSD mix is beading as well as the best beading detailers I've used, but not Sonax levels in the light showers we're having. Still to check sheeting.


----------



## dillinja999

anyone tried 50/50 reload and bsd?


----------



## MDC250

Might have a play with what I've got in, think there's some DJRMT, Angelwax QED and AD Berry Blast.

What do people think about AS wax detailing spray, do you think that would mix up well? Will probably give it a try anyway even if in a small spritzer bottle.

Will be interested to see what hybrids people come up with and what works :thumb:


----------



## PRicci09

ive mixed with UWW+ with great results


----------



## blucpe

I'd like to try prima hydro and bsd.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Great idea. Anyone see any issues trying BSD and C2V3? Got loads of both sitting around.


----------



## Shiny

Just try it, nothing to lose. :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG

Zolasbackheel said:


> Great idea. Anyone see any issues trying BSD and C2V3? Got loads of both sitting around.


Two of my favourites ... could be a cracking combo 

C2v3 does leave the paintwork feeling so so slick ...

Let us know how you get on ... may try it myself !


----------



## Titanium Htail

I do see that application bloom on my black car,even low temp and shade including
evidence on another black where application itself is not an issue, any suggestions as to what may be causing this much appreciated.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

well I have gone with a 70% BSD 30% C3V3 mix but just need the weather to improve so I can try it on the car. I have also just found my old bottle of V7 so may try a three way


----------



## josadler

ardenvxr said:


> ive mixed it 50/50 with some fk425,seems to have worked well


I've mixed 30/70 BSD/FK425 and this gives the slickness and wetness from 
FK and the reflections from BSD


----------



## dillinja999

mixed up some fk425 that i had from a waxybox and bsd to try tomorrow


----------



## dillinja999

just washed car in boiling full sun, and used my little mix, dont know if it was the heat but it was murder, kept on leaving trails xD

this is to show how little i used on my accord, was just above the top line of the sticker before i started 70%bsd 30%fk425 and had to go over alot twice because of the smearing/trails


----------



## Shiny

dillinja999 said:


> just washed car in boiling full sun, and used my little mix, dont know if it was the heat but it was murder, kept on leaving trails xD
> 
> this is to show how little i used on my accord, was just above the top line of the sticker before i started 70%bsd 30%fk425 and had to go over alot twice because of the smearing/trails


Have you tried BSD before on your Accord? It doesn't like my NHB paint at all, even in the cool shade of a garage. Hence my idea to mix it with V7 in the first place.


----------



## josadler

dillinja999 said:


> just washed car in boiling full sun, and used my little mix, dont know if it was the heat but it was murder, kept on leaving trails xD
> 
> this is to show how little i used on my accord, was just above the top line of the sticker before i started 70%bsd 30%fk425 and had to go over alot twice because of the smearing/trails


30% BSD 70% FK is easy to apply and remove, the same as FK alone.
BSD alone isn't easy to remove.
Maybee You can try 50/50


----------



## dillinja999

yes and it smeared, but only on the bonnet and sometimes the roof


----------



## dillinja999

i should of tried 50/50 but i kept on pouring bsd in for some reason haha


----------



## Drewie

Curiosity got to me. 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
BSD & V7, BSD & Gyeon Cure and BSD & CarPro Reload. All 50-50 mixes.


----------



## Shogun

any instrucions how to use sonax quick detailer ?


----------



## linuxmanju

Drewie said:


> Curiosity got to me.
> 
> BSD & V7, BSD & Gyeon Cure and BSD & CarPro Reload. All 50-50 mixes.


Pretty interesting mixes there :thumb:. So where are the pictures and a review of each of those .



Shogun said:


> any instrucions how to use sonax quick detailer ?


Same as any QD application. Spray on the panel, spread and wipe with a clean MF.


----------



## Shiny

Drewie said:


> Curiosity got to me.
> 
> Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr
> BSD & V7, BSD & Gyeon Cure and BSD & CarPro Reload. All 50-50 mixes.


Yeah come on, how did they compare.

I can bet the V7 smells the nicest :thumb::lol:


----------



## Drewie

Not used them yet, just mixed them up. Going to use them in a bit!

Yeah BSDV7 smells the best haha. BSD is quite strong, so it does cover up the solventy smell of Cure/Reload quite well.


----------



## organisys

I've done a BSDReloaded 50:50 like above. Makes it a doddle to use, I seemed to get the nice glass like appearance that Reload has, with only a slight drop in hydrophobicity.


----------



## Drewie

As above. Bsd and reload is the best combo out of the above! It mixes the best, and has the slickness of reload, along with the shine of bsd. 
V7 and Cure felt similar to using bsd, but V7 maintained the "absorption" that it has, like it's almost wipe on walk away kinda thing.


----------



## Flakey

How about some BSD+C2V3? Anybody got both?


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Flakey said:


> How about some BSD+C2V3? Anybody got both?


I have it sitting at home and will use it this weekend.


----------



## Shiny

Drewie said:


> but V7 maintained the "absorption" that it has, like it's almost wipe on walk away kinda thing.


That was the main reason for my original experiment with V7. I was fed up chasing BSD around the paint, only to be left with application marks. V7 seems to eliminate that problem. :thumb:


----------



## Drewie

BSD&Reload

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

BSD & Cure - This applies pretty much just like BSD, and had feint streaking needing extra buffing, with the rough bsd feeling. 

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

BSDV7

Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Apologies for rubbish photos, I was being watched and felt like a fool :lol:


----------



## Flakey

Isn't V7 already the best QD out there? It cleans like a QD, adds gloss and slickness and has a sealant thrown in. Is the water behavior considerably inferior when compared to BSD?


----------



## Drewie

Flakey said:


> Isn't V7 already the best QD out there? It cleans like a QD, adds gloss and slickness and has a sealant thrown in. Is the water behavior considerably inferior when compared to BSD?


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Bristle Hound

I've been using BSD with CarPro Reload at a straight 50/50 mix

It looses all the BSD's grabbiness and gives a more slick finish IMHO

Hoping for a bit more durability from using Reload as opposed to a straight QD. We'll see ...

BSD/Reload mix on the wife's R56 MINI John Cooper Works Hatch



Any more updates on any alchemy anyone else has done with BSD?


----------



## goRt

Flakey said:


> How about some BSD+C2V3? Anybody got both?


After 18 months of BSD (love it but it does leave trails on black / dark blue) I tried BSD/c2v3/h2o 1:1:1 and I love it.
Easy to apply, no dust build up and great beading / sheeting today!
Paint also feels as smooth as c2v3. All on a mini with freshly stripped paint (swmbo took it to a hand car wash!)

I'll be trying it on top of my Daytona blue gtechnic next week.


----------



## gally

Brilliant stuff guys. Love fun stuff like this in detailing. Been mixing glazes/cleansers and qds for years now. 

Love experimenting.


----------



## stonejedi

gally said:


> Brilliant stuff guys. Love fun stuff like this in detailing. Been mixing glazes/cleansers and qds for years now.
> 
> Love experimenting.


:thumb:Me too.SJ.


----------



## Shiny

Flakey said:


> Isn't V7 already the best QD out there? It cleans like a QD, adds gloss and slickness and has a sealant thrown in. Is the water behavior considerably inferior when compared to BSD?


When you mix V7 with BSD, this happens


----------



## ardenvxr

That's some great water action


----------



## MDC250

Anybody tried any other combos or updates from those that have been rubbing for a while?

Never did mix my lot up, rarely get a chance to get near the car!

Couple of new (to me) to add to list of possible "ingredients" Imperial Wax Easy Seal and DJ SNH Carnauba Glaze...


----------



## yetizone

May have a play with BSD and Menzerna Endless Shine if a I get the time in the coming weeks - both are excellent on their own so will be interesting to see how they combine !


----------



## MDC250

Nice one, look forward to hearing about results.

Not looking like I'm getting near the car at the weekend. Again.


----------



## Yellow Dave

coming to the end of my BSD and thought I'd mix a little of it 1:1 with chemical guys V7

Application was lovely, my gloss black golf is looking considerably glossier and none of my gripes about smearing or tracing I've sometimes experienced before and air temp was +4'C. I'm very pleased with it. Just need to see what the water behaviour is like.

Tempted to mix all of the remains of BSD with Reload and C2V3 now


----------



## -Jamie-

Quite fancy trying BSD with V7, Anyone want to send me a sample


----------



## camerashy

Yellow Dave said:


> coming to the end of my BSD and thought I'd mix a little of it 1:1 with chemical guys V7
> 
> Application was lovely, my gloss black golf is looking considerably glossier and none of my gripes about smearing or tracing I've sometimes experienced before and air temp was +4'C. I'm very pleased with it. Just need to see what the water behaviour is like.
> 
> Tempted to mix all of the remains of BSD with Reload and C2V3 now


Agree with your finding, lovely combo and great look for my lav grey Audi


----------



## Shiny

I feel i need to amend my original post to read "BSDV7 - The *Winter *QD Utopia?"

I tried i yesterday when it was hot and it streaked leaving application marks 

Went over it again with 100% V7 and the finish was perfect.

BSD really doesn't like my paint!


----------



## Yellow Dave

I've been using BSDv7 every other week and I've got to say I love it. I have used it in direct sunlight all be it panel temps not too hot and it still worked well. Water behaviour seems to last very well too

I prefer it over BSD mixed with reload or C2


----------



## Yellow Dave

After getting through a lot of BSD/V7 mix I think I can safely say it is worlds apart the best QD. The application is so smooth and melts into the paint leaving very little to buff off, whilst still offering the same great water behaviour. 

My only issue is the amount I get through I've been looking for something a little cheaper than V7, even buying in gallon form it's still not all that cheap. 

I've always liked meguiars ultimate quik wax for its glossy finish and ease of use. Today I mixed it 1:1 with the blue BSD available from eurocarparts. Application was very easy and buffed off as easy as the majority of QD's albeit not quite as great as v7 but not far off. Cleaned up the odd water spot well and left a deep glossy finish. Just need to check beading now. 

I'm pretty sure that meguiars synthetic x press spray wax is the gallon version of UQW and very well priced so will be looking at using this side by side in comparison with BSDV7


----------



## gally

Fk425 Dave? Iirc it comes in large size.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Never tried it, you rate it? Also considering the serious performance QD. 

Ideally I'm looking for a slick application and finish, something that evaporates or melts into the paint like V7.


----------



## gally

Just thinking cost. I love 425, and you can buy it in bulk.


----------



## Hufty

I have tried a 1:1:1 with bsd, v7 and ag Aqua wax. I'm a fan of bsdv7 but like others have said it's a little expensive the mix with Aqua wax was good and prob added to shine and def worked better using as a drying aid. Sometimes bsdv7 struggles as a drying aid on black paint with lots of water knocking about.

I also tried CG speed wipe today from their vintage series on the wife's motor on its own and liked it might be worth trying that instead of V7 as it's cheaper at 29.99 for a gallon.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Meguiars ultimate quik wax mixed with sonax BSD 1:1 beading in the rain on Audi lava grey


----------



## liav24

I have now mixed 1:1:1 with BSD + Optimum instant detailer + Optimum car wax and a very little of V07 that i have left in the bottle - no streaks and goes very easy and smooth + great looks and beautiful beading.
Very nice idea to mix between the products! especially when using the BSD alone that is pretty hard to do without leaving some streaks behind.


----------



## Power Maxed

Anyone want our QD to do a few tests? I would be interested to find out how that reacts with BSD and others.


----------



## steve_07

Power Maxed said:


> Anyone want our QD to do a few tests? I would be interested to find out how that reacts with BSD and others.


I can mix it up with megs NXT and some obsession wax flawless. No BSD unfortunately


----------



## Power Maxed

steve_07 said:


> I can mix it up with megs NXT and some obsession wax flawless. No BSD unfortunately


Done, pop me your address via pm and ill send it out on Monday

Ill get some BSD later on my way home and try it out over the weekend.


----------



## steve_07

Power Maxed said:


> Done, pop me your address via pm and ill send it out on Monday
> 
> Ill get some BSD later on my way home and try it out over the weekend.


Awesome cheers 😃

Sent you a pm


----------



## Yellow Dave

Power Maxed said:


> Anyone want our QD to do a few tests? I would be interested to find out how that reacts with BSD and others.


Already tried it.

Your QD seems to flash off quite quickly after its been spread round the panel that makes application nice and easy, mixed 1:1 with BSD doesn't change this. At 1:1 it doesn't quite give the tight beading found with BSD so I will be changing the mix 1:2 PM QD to BSD and see if it still retains the nice application.

Ps, it would be handy if the PM QD came in larger quantities like 2.5 or 5L bottles like the rest of the range, will make the price that little bit more attractive. I already have enough empty powermaxed 1L bottles


----------



## Power Maxed

Yellow Dave said:


> Already tried it.
> 
> Your QD seems to flash off quite quickly after its been spread round the panel that makes application nice and easy, mixed 1:1 with BSD doesn't change this. At 1:1 it doesn't quite give the tight beading found with BSD so I will be changing the mix 1:2 PM QD to BSD and see if it still retains the nice application.
> 
> Ps, it would be handy if the PM QD came in larger quantities like 2.5 or 5L bottles like the rest of the range, will make the price that little bit more attractive. I already have enough empty powermaxed 1L bottles


Already on it, will be ready in a couple of weeks


----------



## MDC250

Power Maxed said:


> Anyone want our QD to do a few tests? I would be interested to find out how that reacts with BSD and others.


Wayne, I'll try and mix some up @ the weekend and put down on a few panels, already got both products


----------



## Shiny

Power Maxed said:


> Anyone want our QD to do a few tests? I would be interested to find out how that reacts with BSD and others.


Love to give it a go.

It will be interesting to see how it fairs on my super fussy NHB paint.

To be fair to CGV7, i washed the car late last night and was wiping down with it (on its own) at about 9.30pm last night. The car was still wet in places too. The V7 soon flashed off and left a lovely smear free glossy finish. Normally at that time of night i'd be chasing QD's around, especially BSD and end with smears and tears.

Would like to try the Power Maxed QD on its own and as a hybrid in the Shiny Experimental Den


----------



## Hufty

I'd be happy to give it a try think I have nearly every QD known to man. I think it's a balance between adding shine and water behaviour. 

Be particularly interested to see how it goes with v7, ag QD and Aqua wax recently discovered poorboys spray and gloss which is nice and slick also. 

How would you describe your QD ?


----------



## Yellow Dave

Shiny said:


> Love to give it a go.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it fairs on my super fussy NHB paint.
> 
> To be fair to CGV7, i washed the car late last night and was wiping down with it (on its own) at about 9.30pm last night. The car was still wet in places too. The V7 soon flashed off and left a lovely smear free glossy finish. Normally at that time of night i'd be chasing QD's around, especially BSD and end with smears and tears.
> 
> Would like to try the Power Maxed QD on its own and as a hybrid in the Shiny Experimental Den


The powermaxed QD flashes off in a similar way to hybrid V7 so it sets it apart from a lot of other QD's. It certainly does have a strong overlay of other base products as it can alter the water behaviour quite a bit, although it's not all that tight and regular shapes like most. It cleans pretty well too, removing water marks from drying and any other smears or remains left from a routine wash


----------



## Hufty

I am going to try adding Aqua wax to my mix this weekend I wonder if it will add some depth to shine. I also bought a gallon of CG speed wipe wondering if that might be a cheaper option, the v7 is expensive element of the mix.


----------



## sm81

Power Maxed said:


> Anyone want our QD to do a few tests? I would be interested to find out how that reacts with BSD and others.


Against Bouncers QD or mix to it?


----------



## Hufty

Ok during the rain today I mixed up a 50/50 of bsd and CG speed wipe , makes a very psychotic pink, not had chance to try it yet as it was humping down.


----------



## Shiny

MASSIVE thanks to Power Maxed for the samples which i picked up from the office yesterday.

Was going to have an experiment yesterday afternoon, searched the garage high and low and couldn't find the BSD! I must have used it all, so i'm going to get some more to try it out the PM QD.

I've been a bot of an ambassador for CGV7 as i love the way it works on my fussy paint. But fair do's to PM, their QD is on par with awesomeness. Really easy to spread, very slick in feel and flashes off just as quick (possibly slightly quicker) than CGV7, leaving a slick and smear free finish.

Been trying to think what the smell reminds me of, i think it might be Refreshers, possibly love hearts, but it is nice either way. V7 still just pips the post with the "you've been Tango'd" smell, although smell is secondary.

Will be interesting to see how the PM QD lasts and beads, V7 hardly sets a difficult benchmark for this.

I'm also considering playing with the PM Sealant, seeing how that beads on its own and then as a replacement for BSD as a 50/50 mixer with QD.

Time to dig out my chemistry set (i.e. a spray bottle and a funnel) and get mixing!

Also tried the PM Glass Cleaner yesterday, really like that too, good cleaning power and flashed off quick to a smear free finish. Took off a fortnight's sat nav sucker marks in one wipe.


----------



## steve_07

Shiny said:


> MASSIVE thanks to Power Maxed for the samples which i picked up from the office yesterday.
> 
> Was going to have an experiment yesterday afternoon, searched the garage high and low and couldn't find the BSD! I must have used it all, so i'm going to get some more to try it out the PM QD.
> 
> I've been a bot of an ambassador for CGV7 as i love the way it works on my fussy paint. But fair do's to PM, their QD is on par with awesomeness. Really easy to spread, very slick in feel and flashes off just as quick (possibly slightly quicker) than CGV7, leaving a slick and smear free finish.
> 
> Been trying to think what the smell reminds me of, i think it might be Refreshers, possibly love hearts, but it is nice either way. V7 still just pips the post with the "you've been Tango'd" smell, although smell is secondary.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the PM QD lasts and beads, V7 hardly sets a difficult benchmark for this.
> 
> I'm also considering playing with the PM Sealant, seeing how that beads on its own and then as a replacement for BSD as a 50/50 mixer with QD.
> 
> Time to dig out my chemistry set (i.e. a spray bottle and a funnel) and get mixing!
> 
> Also tried the PM Glass Cleaner yesterday, really like that too, good cleaning power and flashed off quick to a smear free finish. Took off a fortnight's sat nav sucker marks in one wipe.


The amount of samples sent was awesome i know couldn't believe it myself.

I like the idea of mixing the sealant, will give that a try too.

The glass cleaner is good been using that for a fair while now


----------



## Tembaco

This is a funny topic! Like the beading. Gonna keep my eyes on this one.


----------



## Rowe

guys, don't know if it's already been mentioned. 
But i like to apply BSD after the car has been washed and rinsed. Spray on and then dry as usual with a towel. 
Doesn't seem to smear (that being said, i've never really suffered from smearing. I just do it because i'm lazy)


----------



## Bezste

What about BSD and Meguires Last Touch? Anyone tried that yet or is this a no-no for some reason?


----------



## Shiny

Rowe said:


> guys, don't know if it's already been mentioned.
> But i like to apply BSD after the car has been washed and rinsed. Spray on and then dry as usual with a towel.
> Doesn't seem to smear (that being said, i've never really suffered from smearing. I just do it because i'm lazy)


Tried that too. Just end up chasing smeared water around, just as grabby and it takes even longer to flash off.


----------



## Shiny

steve_07 said:


> The amount of samples sent was awesome i know couldn't believe it myself.


Extremely generous and totally unexpected too. I picked up the box and thought "that's a lot packaging for a QD sample!".

Looking forward to trying it all. Mighty impressed so far.


----------



## Rowe

Shiny said:


> Tried that too. Just end up chasing smeared water around, just as grabby and it takes even longer to flash off.


i find it mad how numerous customers can have so many different results!


----------



## Shiny

I think it depends on your car and your paint. I have silly soft Nighthawk Black Honda paint which marks easily and, being black, shows up the slightest smear. It is fussy when polishing, polishes work one day and then don't another day. Nothing like a challenge! lol.


----------



## camerashy

Shiny said:


> Also tried the PM Glass Cleaner yesterday, really like that too, good cleaning power and flashed off quick to a smear free finish. Took off a fortnight's sat nav sucker marks in one wipe.


I really like the PM Glass Cleaner one of the best out there IMO


----------



## steve_07

Mixed a 1:1 of PM QD and Obsession wax flawless. Gave the misses A1 the usual wash, just as I came to dry it the heavens opened. I couldn't get the car dry enough to use as a QD and not able to dry it if used as a drying aid. At least it's mixed ready for next time 👍


----------



## steve_07

So today I was finally able to wash my car after coming back from Audi, gave it the usual PM TFR followed by 2 bucket method wash and pat dry. Finally I could use my mix of 100ml 1:1 PM QD and Obsession Wax Flawless.










To sum it up I'm quite impressed with the result. The gloss really was pretty in the sun which from a QD is what I'm after. The smell was quite pleasing considering flawless isn't the nicest of fragrances. It did flash pretty quickly so I found myself having to use a little more than with either of them on their own but that's not a massive issue to me as they last ages anyway. From the few water spots I had it definitely shifted them with ease. 
I shall definitely be using the rest of what ive mixed and toy about with some others.

Last but not least a few quick pic of the the finish


----------



## Shiny

Nice one :thumb:

Did a bit more experimenting today. My plan is to compare different mixture combos and monitor the results but it didn't have time today. Possibly got a jap car meet to go to on Tuesday, so gave the car a QD wipe down today.

As previously posted, my findings are that V7 is super slick, melts into the paint and is easy to buff off but beading is pants. The Power Maxed is very similar, maybe not quite as slick, but seems to have better cleaning power (water spots etc). Not checked out the beading yet on PM though. Finally BSD beading is awesome, but it is a pig to apply, isn't slick but grabby and streaks like hell.

So today was the triple combo! A third of each to make the BSDPMV7 super QD 










Started with a fine spray on the panel, wiped off with one cloth and then immediately buffed off with another. Was lovely to use, left an uber slick finish and a lovely shine. I did this outside so could get good light on the panels (it was overcast so not direct sun) and I found that any areas that weren't buffed off straight away had some streaks. This was easily removed by another wipe down with the first cloth and then buffed off again. The other problem was stray spray and this is down to the BSD content. You can see the stray spray as greasy marks when you pass a cloth over them. They are not easy to remove with applying QD and buffing again.

The solution to this was to dampen the cloth off the paint and apply to to the panel by cloth and immediately buff off with a dry cloth, turning as you buff. Result. I split the panels down so I was able to buff straight off after application and had zero streaking.

Gives a lovely glossy finish, the paint is so slick to the touch too. Some piccies taken with the phone...


----------



## camerashy

Yet another combo that works thanks


----------



## Yellow Dave

I found the powermaxed QD take away quite a bit of the beading of BSD when mixed 50:50

As you say V7 beading is pretty poor but this doesn't seem to take away from BSD. 

BSD with chemical guys synthetic QD is another winner. BSD with meguiars ultimate quik wax is pretty good also but I experienced some very mild smearing and chasing like I sometimes got with neat BSD.


----------



## Hufty

I have used bsd with speed wipe and had similar results to bsdv7.


----------



## dillinja999

Shiny said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Did a bit more experimenting today. My plan is to compare different mixture combos and monitor the results but it didn't have time today. Possibly got a jap car meet to go to on Tuesday, so gave the car a QD wipe down today.
> 
> As previously posted, my findings are that V7 is super slick, melts into the paint and is easy to buff off but beading is pants. The Power Maxed is very similar, maybe not quite as slick, but seems to have better cleaning power (water spots etc). Not checked out the beading yet on PM though. Finally BSD beading is awesome, but it is a pig to apply, isn't slick but grabby and streaks like hell.
> 
> So today was the triple combo! A third of each to make the BSDPMV7 super QD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with a fine spray on the panel, wiped off with one cloth and then immediately buffed off with another. Was lovely to use, left an uber slick finish and a lovely shine. I did this outside so could get good light on the panels (it was overcast so not direct sun) and I found that any areas that weren't buffed off straight away had some streaks. This was easily removed by another wipe down with the first cloth and then buffed off again. The other problem was stray spray and this is down to the BSD content. You can see the stray spray as greasy marks when you pass a cloth over them. They are not easy to remove with applying QD and buffing again.
> 
> The solution to this was to dampen the cloth off the paint and apply to to the panel by cloth and immediately buff off with a dry cloth, turning as you buff. Result. I split the panels down so I was able to buff straight off after application and had zero streaking.
> 
> Gives a lovely glossy finish, the paint is so slick to the touch too. Some piccies taken with the phone...


bet its hard work keeping that swirl free :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Lol, it's impossible mate.

Paint is butter soft. I've more or less given up with poishing as i won't have any paint left and have switched the Glare system which uses fillers and gave good results. Not as good as polishing, but a happy balance.


----------



## steve_07

This morning beading for PM QD and Flawless.

I'm in two minds really. It has beading but it's not the nice tight beading that people like. I sometimes think that dependent on how the rain falls and conditions outside it effects the beading. Either that or its in my head haha 😂


----------



## Carshine

To my experience, a QD will never bead as good freshly waxed paint. So when you apply QD and the car has recently been waex, it's mostly the wax that gives the tight and good beading. But a quick_wax_ will.

This summer I also mixed 50/50 CG Hybrid v7 with Sonax BSD and the results was very good, I didn't like the grabby feeling BDS gave, but after mixing it with v7, things really changed  Haven't seen the beading yet, since car has been in the garage alot lately.


----------



## steve_07

I agree a freshly waxed car gives a better look but people QD most weeks which then leaves their properties and look in terms of shine and beading


----------



## Shiny

BSDPMV7 beading...rather hydrophobic


----------



## hovnojede

So I'm not the only who can't get a smear-free finish with the BSD?? Yay.


----------



## footfistart

I gets smears with bsd. But water it down I don't but it doesn't work as well. Think I'll be making a hybrid as I have 4.5lts of bsd. 

What's a good ratio v7-bsd?

Ryan


----------



## Shiny

I found somewhere around 30% BSD works well and doesn't really affect the beading (as per the picture above). 

I guess it depends on your paint and colour as to what will work best for you, it is easy to decant small amounts and experiment.


----------



## MDC250

Any combos people have tried and it's been an outright disaster/products that don't play well together?

If I get a chance was looking to get something down on the paintwork tomorrow... 5-10ml of half a dozen or so products in equal measure.


----------



## Hufty

50/50 former works well


----------



## nicks16v

bsd with bouncers done and dusted would be interesting


----------



## Hufty

Or three way d&d, bsd and v7


----------



## liav24

I know its a bit too much, but i have few QD so i mixed them to try like that:

1. BSD - 100ML
2. V07 - 100ML
3. Meguiares Last Touch - 100ML
4. Optimum Instant Detailer - about 50ML

The beading is awesome, even after a heavy sandstorm we had, i used a hose to clean the sand before washing and the beading came right up.

I wash it about every week or two with CG Citrus and the beads keep on staying.
It looks great too, slick and very easy to buff.

Before that crazy mixing i only used BSD 1:1:1 with V07 and instant detailer.
I'll try not to forget uploading a picture the next time i wash the car


----------



## Robt800

I understand why people look at the beading, but the reason I like BSD so much (despite it being a little grabby) is the sheeting/ hydrophobic qualities.

In fact one of the best tests I like after using a QD is the following week. I wash the car and rinse with water - I like to watch the movement. Someone recently bought me an autoglym QD and whilst it was nice to use etc at the time - the water movement the following week was pretty dire.

So I suppose with all this alchemy going on - whats the water movement like?


----------



## Shiny

Robt800 said:


> So I suppose with all this alchemy going on - whats the water movement like?


:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Mixed up in equal parts:-

BSD
V07
RMT 
Britemax Spray & Shine

Lovely peachy colour, predominant smell was the RMT. Went on super easy, felt very slick upon removal which was a doddle and left a crisp glasslike finish. No idea on water behaviour as finished late and too dark to get pics.

Might swap out the RMT and try SN Carnauba Glaze in its place...


----------



## Robt800

Shiny said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Insane water behaviour & beading - Chief Imperatorial Crystal Black Wax topped off with CGv7/BSD - YouTube


Lloyd
Thanks for the video - I finally mixed some up last week and washed it. Washed it again yesterday. Really good stuff, obviously feels much smoother than BSD, but the water movement I swear is better than BSD by itself. Nothing sticks to it!

My new go to qd!


----------



## Billio

Has anyone else noticed that the BSD in the new clear bottles (light blue to look at) seems to be improved and an absolute breeze to remove. Same great water behaviour but no grabiness on removal and a very slick smooth feel afterwards. 
I've based these observations on just 2 uses so could just be a fluke or my superb preparation (lol) but imo the recipe has been tweaked & improved


----------



## Yellow Dave

Billio said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the BSD in the new clear bottles (light blue to look at) seems to be improved and an absolute breeze to remove. Same great water behaviour but no grabiness on removal and a very slick smooth feel afterwards.
> I've based these observations on just 2 uses so could just be a fluke or my superb preparation (lol) but imo the recipe has been tweaked & improved


I've not used the new blue formula on its own for a while now, just using it to mix with other products. Used the original white BSD in the silver bottle Saturday, and the feel of application and removal was rubbish


----------



## Stephan

I'm going to mix this weekend 50/50 with BSD and Mothers Fx Spray Sealant..

We shall see....


----------



## Bezste

Bezste said:


> What about BSD and Meguires Last Touch? Anyone tried that yet or is this a no-no for some reason?


Anyone? Or do I have to actually get off my **** and try it myself?


----------



## Yellow Dave

I tried BSD with megs ultimate quik wax. Was very glossy and headed well, just not as melt into the paint as mixing with with CG V7


----------



## VXR_midlands

My car currently has a few layers of AF tough coat on. The beading isn't tight but it claims to sheet water better which makes sense and I have seen this when washing. 

As the tough coat is my base sealant I have got some CG V7 coming tomorrow to use after washes rather than wasting my tough coat over and over.

Does the BSD do anything better than V7 other than its beading qualities ?


----------



## Shiny

VXR_midlands said:


> Does the BSD do anything better than V7 other than its beading qualities ?


Longevity.


----------



## VXR_midlands

Thanks. 

I would only expect V7 to be effective for around 2 weeks max? What sort of time does it remain effective?

And adding BSD adds roughly what amount of time?

As this isn't my base sealant I don't expect too much from it.


----------



## Shiny

On my Civic which is parked outside and used daily, bsd/v7 will normally see a good 4 weeks before it starts to tail off.


----------



## VXR_midlands

Nice one Lloyd.

So do you not have a base wax/sealant on?

No sure I'd I will noticed when the v7 tails off as the tough coat should still be protecting it. Hence why I was going to use v7 every 2 weeks. Until say January when I will do a fresh full detail


----------



## CleanCar99

So BSD/v7 50/50 or BSD/RELOAD 50/50 ?


----------



## Yellow Dave

BSD and reload I found a little smearing still on black. Performed excellently though


----------



## VXR_midlands

V7 has arrived will use when the weather improves.

I'm going to just do a specific area first to check for smearing and then it's beading and sheeting properties. As it is going on top of tough coat


----------



## liav24

The V7 lasts alone about 1-2 weeks with my experience, but mixed with BSD + OID + last touch (yeah i tried some mixing  ) gives it way better longevity, for about 1-2 months.


----------



## Stephan

My own mixture :thumb:

50/50 Sonax BSD + Mothers Fx Spray Sealant










First impression;

- No smearing
- Paint feels very soft
- Nice Flakepop en nice added shine.
- Adds gloss to trims




























:wave: :wave:

Will post the beading & sheeting later today. (waiting for rain :devil


----------



## Stephan

Update;

Link

http://autodetailing.nl/forum/showt...-met-andere-Spraysealants&p=180087#post180087


----------



## TonyHill

I don't get any smearing with BSD. Apply with a microfibre pad and then buff with a seperate microfibre cloth. Used it on several cars including a dark grey Range Rover today and it looked great, totally smear free
Customers at ths time of year aren't usually bothered about the paintwork being silky smooth, whch admittedly is one of BSD's downfalls, they just want the extra protection to see them through the next few months:thumb:
As an added note, I applied just one coat of BSD to my van 3 months ago and it's still beading almost as well as day one.


----------



## sean ryan

Bezste said:


> What about BSD and Meguires Last Touch? Anyone tried that yet or is this a no-no for some reason?


I mixed BSD 50/50 with Megs LT yesterday but haven't got a chance to use it yet because it hasn't stoped raining, But i will update this in a few day's when i get to try it out :thumb:


----------



## chongo

sean ryan said:


> I mixed BSD 50/50 with Megs LT yesterday but haven't got a chance to use it yet because it hasn't stoped raining, But i will update this in a few day's when i get to try it out :thumb:


Done this yesterday and it went on so easy and looked great:argie:
Then 30 mins later it rain and the beading and sheeting did not change at all:thumb: now I will leave it to see how long it will carry on beading, and will get back:thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

chongo said:


> Done this yesterday and it went on so easy and looked great:argie:
> Then 30 mins later it rain and the beading and sheeting did not change at all:thumb: now I will leave it to see how long it will carry on beading, and will get back:thumb:


Excellent i cant wait to use it now nice one buddy :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

My car has a coat of Petes 53 wax, and after my last wash on the 10th May I applied BSD V07. This was the beading effect:



Haven't had time to wash since (I know...I know...!), but took this picture just a few days ago:



Some signs that its starting to wear off, but still impressed given the weather and lack of maintenance!

My car is horrendous at the moment and needs a wash badly!


----------



## sean ryan

Applied my 50/50 mix of BSD & Megs LT and tbh it's awesome iv'e got all the gloss of LT and the beading of BSD and it goes on and buff's off so easy it's defo going to be my new go to


----------



## galamaa

Yesterday I thought, why not to shake FK 425 and BSD. Use it, and what a hell. Best shine I can get with this qd I ever have. I use load of qd`s. Better shine than 425 alone and water runs away like hate my car paint. Pretty good find. And I find that there are something different about microfiber. One microfiber grab the paint but another is very slick and pleasure to use. Why I are they are different, only microfiber producers know. Maybe this is why people don`t like BSD, because they have wrong microfiber? I plan to try many microfibers, maybe is there some magic, why one work but another not.


----------



## Richard1

I decided to give this mashup a go myself today! Mixed 1:1 BSD and V07










(the wheel cleaner bottle had been washed thoroughly!)














































I'm very impressed with the wet, glossy look although I think BSD alone was almost as good. Of course the feel to the paint is very different as expected, slick and smooth as opposed to the grabby feeling of the BSD.
No beading pictures yet but I'll report back when it's rained.


----------



## Shiny

Get a bottle of water and start spraying, it's hard to resist!


----------



## Richard1

...and finally some beading shots after all the rain we've had! I took a video too which I'll upload later - this stuff is fantastic and my new favourite QD!


----------



## 945.andersson

Today i tried to mix bsd with Orchard Autocares speedseal 50/50 and that worked perfect! Super slick paint and not that sticky bsd feeling. Now we wait to see how the beading and sheeting is 👍 😊

Skickat från min Che2-L11 via Tapatalk


----------



## Floozy

are people mixing BSD just to get away from its grabbiness or to improve the performance(glossiness) of their(usually more expensive) detail sprays? Have Obsession's Flawless(not used yet) and wonder why I might 'need' to mix with BSD...


----------



## 945.andersson

I think its beacuse to get away from the "grabbiness" like you say, and to make it more easy to buff off  

Skickat från min Che2-L11 via Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Floozy said:


> are people mixing BSD just to get away from its grabbiness or to improve the performance(glossiness) of their(usually more expensive) detail sprays? Have Obsession's Flawless(not used yet) and wonder why I might 'need' to mix with BSD...


I didn't have a problem with the 'grabbiness' but wanted to mix it with something geared towards looks instead - V07 fits that bill perfectly!


----------



## Shiny

Floozy said:


> are people mixing BSD just to get away from its grabbiness or to improve the performance(glossiness) of their(usually more expensive) detail sprays? Have Obsession's Flawless(not used yet) and wonder why I might 'need' to mix with BSD...


Going back to my original thread, V7 is my favourite QD of those I have tried and works well with my soft Honda black paint from application to removal and a silky slick finish. However the beading is not so good. BSD is the polar opposite, difficult to apply and remove (streaky and grabby no matter what method is used), leaving grabby paint although the finish isn't bad, if you can get rid of the streaks. However BSD beading and durability is awesome.

BSD/V7 takes the best of both yet somehow elimates the bad. It could have ended up a grabby QD with poor beading.


----------



## chrissymk3

What are people mixing with Sonax BSD?! Have I missed something haha


----------



## Brian1612

Floozy said:


> are people mixing BSD just to get away from its grabbiness or to improve the performance(glossiness) of their(usually more expensive) detail sprays? Have Obsession's Flawless(not used yet) and wonder why I might 'need' to mix with BSD...


Flawless is very good as a stand alone QD. Offers pretty good beading and I will be writing a review up on it in the future with a before and after shot of water behavior. Night & day difference! Best to mix BSD with something not quite as good, heard Demon Shine works well & I would something like Auto Finesse Finale would be good to mix together with BSD to reduce grabbiness.

My own advice, mist it on one side of the cloth instead of bonnet. Spread it, flip to the dry side & buff. Makes it much easier to use, as does it with all QDs.


----------



## danwel

Not sure how people are struggling with BSD being grabby, i have had no issues with it and find it nice and easy to use.


----------



## knightstemplar

Brian1612 said:


> Flawless is very good as a stand alone QD. Offers pretty good beading and I will be writing a review up on it in the future with a before and after shot of water behavior. Night & day difference! Best to mix BSD with something not quite as good, heard Demon Shine works well & I would something like Auto Finesse Finale would be good to mix together with BSD to reduce grabbiness.
> 
> My own advice, mist it on one side of the cloth instead of bonnet. Spread it, flip to the dry side & buff. Makes it much easier to use, as does it with all QDs.


I mixed a 70-30 BSD and AF Finale and it works a treat, no grabiness and leaves a lovely smooth finish but best of all the water behaviour of BSD doesn't seem to have been affected. Might try a 50-50 out of curiosity.


----------



## Shiny

danwel said:


> Not sure how people are struggling with BSD being grabby, i have had no issues with it and find it nice and easy to use.


Come round and try it on my black Honda 

Even then new formula streaks and is diffcult to remove, i've tried every application method, misting the cloth is better, but still not good.

Different paint and different cars behave differently. I can't use some polishes on my car as i can't buff off any residue without scrubbing! But Nighthawk Black is notorious for being awkward at the best of times.


----------



## turbosnoop

I've used it on my ctr, and I don't tend to use it often, as some other spray qds, waxes, sealants are so much nicer to use. I enjoy using them, but I don't enjoy BSD. My favorite so far is megs uqw


----------



## vsideboy

Sonax Reps, this thread has been going on for years, lets get the original BSD product sorted out before we all buy it please.

Reading through it, it feels like people half love your product so if you mix it with something else that's easy on/easy off first and THEN sell us it then everyone would be happy.


----------



## sdeva1

I used a 50/50 mix of BSD and Zaino grand fanale. Smooth finish and easy to apply and buff off.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix BSD & V07 on the wife's solid white Ka :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

2 better pics, I think :lol:


----------



## gally

Bsd and bouncers 50/50 this week for me. Some images to follow.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Went back to using BSD neat yesterday. It started to rain as I came to dry so used on a wet panel. Applied ok, but I'm dredding seeing the smears this morning.


----------



## gally

Bsd and bouncers. I knew it would be a stunning combo as done and dusted is so slick.

Zero streaking and went on and off so well.

Probably 60% bouncers.


----------



## Fairtony

For me it’s Auto finesse Glisten 40:60 to BSD. But I don’t have to much trouble with streaking with the Mitsubishi. As many have said, a lot comes down to the paint you’re using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gally

Sonax and bouncers performance very very good! Durability on the Porsche will be interesting!


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of BSD & CG V07 :thumb:


----------



## graeme

Wonder if autosmart tango would mix well, I use that diluted spritzed over the car just now as a drying aid although due protection and still experimenting with tango so might not be using it correctly.


----------



## Brian1612

Have tried a few recent 50/50 blends and all have been pretty good. Used Adams, Britemax S&S, Wowo's, OW enhance, OW Flawless, Feynlab QD and Waxaddict wet look sealant. The waxaddict one is actually my fave of the bunch but they all worked well. 

One mix that does not work is ONR mixed with water at QD dilution and BSD. Both products together appear to curdle.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

I also found AG Smooth Velvet and BSD did not mix well.


----------



## tosh

I’ve found anything that leaves a ring in the bottle, or anything that you have to shake does not mix well. 

For me that means: Bouncers, Infinity Wax, CG P40, Autoglanz, Optimum War Wax



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sam1970

Has anybody tried mixing it with G Tech QD?

Thanks


----------



## rlmccarty2000

I read this whole thread. Very interesting. I’m going to try 40% V7, 40% BSD, and 20% TAC Systems Quartzmax for added durability.


----------



## garycha

sam1970 said:


> Has anybody tried mixing it with G Tech QD?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, but with a previous version. It had a tendency to separate and leave tiny waxy streaks on my dark blue paint. I think theirrespective cleaning agent polymers did not go so well together.

Better to mix with C2v3. Or better still to layer them separately, C2 beneath.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just a new year's bump for this awesome thread by Shiny.
I've been using his 50:50 ****tail of BSD & CGV07 after every wash for a while now.

I pat dry my car til 95% dry.
Separate damp MF in right hand.
Tiny spray bottle of BSD CGV07 in the other.
Few spritz per panel and final wipe spread with MF using minimal pressure.
Job done.
Been caught with light drizzle mid application.....no problems.

On my bonnet I remember testing half with this, half with Gtechniq C2V3.
Drove in the rain on the motorway.
Rain beads were flying up the bonnet 3 X faster with this than C2V3.
Nuff said.

Many thanks again Shiny :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

...........and the beads look good enough to me

2018-09-21_12-41-44 by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Night beads by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## Bristle Hound

Using the 50/50 mix of BSD & V07 o the wife's new Captur at the mo
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=409639

Getting a great shine -










& the beading ain't to shabby either


----------



## Shiny

HEADPHONES said:


> Just a new year's bump for this awesome thread by Shiny.
> I've been using his 50:50 ****tail of BSD & CGV07 after every wash for a while now.
> 
> I pat dry my car til 95% dry.
> Separate damp MF in right hand.
> Tiny spray bottle of BSD CGV07 in the other.
> Few spritz per panel and final wipe spread with MF using minimal pressure.
> Job done.
> Been caught with light drizzle mid application.....no problems.
> 
> On my bonnet I remember testing half with this, half with Gtechniq C2V3.
> Drove in the rain on the motorway.
> Rain beads were flying up the bonnet 3 X faster with this than C2V3.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Many thanks again Shiny :thumb:


My pleasure :thumb:

I still love it. I use it every wash and when i go to shows I use it as a wipe down, unless it's hot then I just the V7.

I've given more away than i used :lol: As soon as people try it they are like "wow", but i think they get put off by the price of a gallon V7 :lol:


----------



## riskypicker

camerashy said:


> I also found AG Smooth Velvet and BSD did not mix well.


Ive mixed them 50:50 too and when you spray the mix on the still slightly wet panel its like it separates out into big drops - basically beads itself. Shaking before use made no difference.

No particular issues other than that. I load a microfibre with the mix and then wipe over the mixture ive sprayed on.

Smells like a fancy milky coffee too.


----------



## camerashy

riskypicker said:


> Ive mixed them 50:50 too and when you spray the mix on the still slightly wet panel its like it separates out into big drops - basically beads itself. Shaking before use made no difference.
> 
> No particular issues other than that. I load a microfibre with the mix and then wipe over the mixture ive sprayed on.
> 
> Smells like a fancy milky coffee too.


I found it went lumpy on the top while in the bottle and shaking it well didn't mix it up


----------



## Bristle Hound

HEADPHONES said:


> Just a new year's bump for this awesome thread by Shiny.
> I've been using his 50:50 ****tail of BSD & CGV07 after every wash for a while now.
> 
> I pat dry my car til 95% dry.
> Separate damp MF in right hand.
> Tiny spray bottle of BSD CGV07 in the other.
> Few spritz per panel and final wipe spread with MF using minimal pressure.
> Job done.
> Been caught with light drizzle mid application.....no problems.
> 
> On my bonnet I remember testing half with this, half with Gtechniq C2V3.
> Drove in the rain on the motorway.
> Rain beads were flying up the bonnet 3 X faster with this than C2V3.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Many thanks again Shiny :thumb:


You may this thread interesting too
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## HEADPHONES

@bristle hound.
I'm not reading that thread anymore.
I've used up my 500ml CGV07 and bought a gallon.
Cost a fair bit.......and to make matters worse it's a bogus "US gallon" :lol:
So I'm going to plod on with this combo for the next FEW YEARS until I finish it up!
But like Shiny, I find myself giving so many friends 100ml samples that I've bought a bag of 50ml sample bottles off eBay instead.
Any friends returning for refills get politely told to "buy your own now!" :lol:


----------



## minotaur uk

I mentioned on the Forensic Detailing Channel on youtube that a people are mixing BSD with other detailers, he replied and is going to make a video on it  Looking forward to his findings!


----------



## HEADPHONES

My brother has recently got his first car.
I hooked him up with Shiny's BSDCGV07 mix.
He's now hooked and addicted to beads.
He sent me this photo of his efforts.

BSD CGV07 50:50 by Andy Ten, on Flickr

This is our Kia 2 weeks after applying BSDCGV07

IMG_20190126_185510 by Andy Ten, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_185526 by Andy Ten, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_185541 by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## MrPassat

I tried a 50/50 mix of BSD and Detailed Online's Si02 QD, I was hoping to improve the applyability of the BSD and increase the durability if the Si02
It mixed well (and has stayed mixed) and went on without any stickiness...however I lost the amazing gloss that the Si02 gave when used on its own.
I must confess, I prefer the Si02 - sorry BSD my old faithful.


----------



## Ross

I have been using Sonax Turbo detailer and find it very similar to BSD but it is alot eaiser to use,still a little bit grabby but I find it gives much the same performance of BSD.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Did I ask this already...

Is Bead Maker just V7 and BSD as it has a similar colour?

I have not tried it yet. I have some FK425 and that looks to work with BSD.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Andy from Sandy said:


> Did I ask this already...
> 
> Is Bead Maker just V7 and BSD as it has a similar colour?
> 
> I have not tried it yet. I have some FK425 and that looks to work with BSD.


Have a look here Andy :thumb:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5533330&postcount=420


----------



## bildo

Bump for a fantastic thread that everyone should see.

I'm guessing nothing has beaten the 50:50 BSD/CGV07 mix despite this being dead for 18 months?


----------



## atbalfour

I'm trialling BSD // TAC Shinee Wax and I love it


----------



## bildo

atbalfour said:


> I'm trialling BSD // TAC Shinee Wax and I love it


Are the results much different from V7? I imagine the TAC is cheaper?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Shinee is out of stock everywhere atm after FDC did a group test the other day.


----------



## Yellow Dave

TAC systems shinee wax is very good and I’ve been using it a while, but it still doesn’t have that melt into the paint that V7 does, or the lasting excellent beading that BSD gives.


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> I'm trialling BSD // TAC Shinee Wax and I love it


50/50 mix?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I originally went for 40% TAC, 20% TurtleWax Seal & Shine, 40% BSD to try to get a balance between slickness, chemical resistance and beading but perhaps overthinking too much as the 50/50 TAC/BSD mix worked a lot better.


----------



## atbalfour

Yellow Dave said:


> TAC systems shinee wax is very good and I've been using it a while, but it still doesn't have that melt into the paint that V7 does, or the lasting excellent beading that BSD gives.


That is true Dave. I do think it is one of the glossiest products I've personally used, it's party trick is that it does everything pretty well.

I applied it to half a bonnet over Gyeon Cancoat and it hasn't dulled the hydrophobics as yet, maybe as it wears off.


----------



## bigcarpchaser

I’m no expert but BSD goes on lovely on my C63 (metallic blue) but is a ***** on my wife’s Ateca (metallic white).
Maybe it’s a bit “paint sensitive”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Still using BSDV7 as my go to QD, got a bottle mixed up in each car and some on the shelf in the garage.

Neat V7 for shows though, can't beat it for a final wipe down on the old fussy NHB paint.


----------



## Justbaldchris

I have been trying BSD and Autoglanz Smooth Velvet - seems pretty slick and very durable too.


----------



## HEADPHONES

I used this last night.
Today I saw a bumble Bee land on the bonnet.
There was a light breeze and the poor fella slid down as his poor little feet couldn't get a grip!


----------

